# Bextra Removed From Market



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Thought this was pertinent, as I've taken the Cox-2 drugs for years due to endo pain. Not sure what kind of meds will be left for us soon...







*Pfizer Suspends Sales of COX-2 Inhibitor Bextra at Request of FDA*Pfizer on Thursday suspended sales of the COX-2 inhibitor Bextra in the United States and European Union after FDA and European regulators requested the market withdrawal of the medication over potential safety risks, the AP/Yahoo! News reports. According to Pfizer, FDA cited the increased risk for "serious skin reactions" among patients who take Bextra, as well as "the risks shared by other similar drugs," AP/Yahoo! News reports. FDA said that the potential safety risks of Bextra outweigh benefits for patients. In a statement on Thursday, Pfizer said, "For now, patients should stop taking Bextra and contact their physicians about appropriate treatment options." Pfizer officials said that the company "respectfully disagrees with FDA's position regarding the overall risk-benefit profile of Bextra" and plans to discuss the issue with the agency. Full story:http://www.kaisernetwork.org/daily_reports...cfm?DR_ID=29198


----------

